# New look for my plain REO



## hands (3/11/15)

Polished the edges and sanded the sides with 100 grid paper.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7 | Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/11/15)

Oh my word that is beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/11/15)

So for us DIY dummies. Do I just buy 100 grid sandpaper and rub away the paint?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (3/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So for us DIY dummies. Do I just buy 100 grid sandpaper and rub away the paint?


it was a tumbled REO and the finish was almost all gone. get rid of your paint and sand the corners with some 1200 then polish them before you do the sanding on the sides with some 100 grid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (3/11/15)

@hands, how and what do you use to polish it after the 1200grit


----------



## hands (3/11/15)

I have a buffing machine but it could also be done with lost of elbow grease and sanding the corners with higher grit paper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/11/15)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (3/11/15)

@hands so after the 1200 grit, I could use a buffing wheel and autosol?


----------



## andro (3/11/15)

Dremel is the best for a normal household to have and do this stuff. Look fantastic by the way

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (3/11/15)

@andro but the dremel polishing wheels are so small, for polishing a whole reo?


----------



## hands (3/11/15)

i only polished the top and corners so polishing is not that bad.
i use these
http://www.capewatch.co.za/bench-polishing-motor-p0053
http://www.capewatch.co.za/index.ph...id=6042&virtuemart_category_id=401&Itemid=497

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (4/11/15)

Raslin said:


> @andro but the dremel polishing wheels are so small, for polishing a whole reo?


can work. i polished a part on a bike once . take time but not impossible .thats why i said for a normal household ....is just a tool that can do a bit of everything withouth bein specialised in anything in particular , and is not expensive


----------



## skola (4/11/15)

Great work @hands..
Would these work if i attached it to a drill?


----------



## Clouder (4/11/15)

skola said:


> Great work @hands..
> Would these work if i attached it to a drill?
> View attachment 38404


@skola yes, those will work! I just did a restoration on a Honda CX500 and all the polishing work was done with a Tork Craft kit like that!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (4/11/15)

Clouder said:


> @skola yes, those will work! I just did a restoration on a Honda CX500 and all the polishing work was done with a Tork Craft kit like that!


Awesome! Thanks @Clouder.. I'm a total noob at this and customizing my ipv d2.. Will post it once i'm done..


----------



## Clouder (4/11/15)

@skola cool man!


----------



## Willyza (4/11/15)

looking cool 
n1 @hands


----------



## skola (4/11/15)

What's the shipping costs like from CapeWatch @hands?


----------



## Raslin (4/11/15)

andro said:


> can work. i polished a part on a bike once . take time but not impossible .thats why i said for a normal household ....is just a tool that can do a bit of everything withouth bein specialised in anything in particular , and is not expensive



Good point. Plus I now have a valid reason to get one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

skola said:


> Great work @hands..
> Would these work if i attached it to a drill?
> View attachment 38404


They will work but try and use a compound polish with it,heres a link to a pretty cheap set up for you ;http://torkcraft.hardwareonline.co.za/cleaning-polishing-kit-soft-metals-c-w-12-5mm-arbour.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## skola (4/11/15)

Genosmate said:


> They will work but try and use a compound polish with it,heres a link to a pretty cheap set up for you ;http://torkcraft.hardwareonline.co.za/cleaning-polishing-kit-soft-metals-c-w-12-5mm-arbour.html


Thanks for the link @Genosmate.. Does autosol work the same as these compounds?


----------



## Genosmate (4/11/15)

skola said:


> Thanks for the link @Genosmate.. Does autosol work the same as these compounds?


I've used a few types of Autosol,the best one in my opinion is the 'Marine Shine',but if you are going to use a wheel of some sort I'd use a compound not a paste.
Just a tip for you,when you polish with either Autosol or a Compound you may get some grey polish residue.A polisher would typically use Vienna lime on a cloth (I use a micro fibre) to remove it.You can use French Chalk which is the stuff typically used in a carpenters chalk line.I use Maizina,its cheaper and works just as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hands (4/11/15)

skola said:


> What's the shipping costs like from CapeWatch @hands?


i have not ordered anything in a while from them and cant remember. i mostly use a different company and they have no website to show there products.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (4/11/15)

skola said:


> Would these work if i attached it to a drill?


i don't see why not.
if you have a bench grinder you can use these to attach buffs.


http://www.capewatch.co.za/spindle-tapered-s0076-l

then you can use the big polishing buffs


http://www.capewatch.co.za/buff-yellow-100-x-50mm-b0205

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

